# Ford to introduce 2014 F150 with aluminum body



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my current f150 took a blow to the door from a baseball when i parked too close. i wonder what it would look like if it were aluminum.

also, will they now steal the whole bed instead of just the tailgate?

http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...0-to-get-aluminum-body-for-better-gas-mileage


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The ford F150 hoods have been aluminum since 1997.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If anyone can do it and make it right, Ford can. 700 lb weight loss is a huge reduction!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> If anyone can do it and make it right, Ford can. 700 lb weight loss is a huge reduction!


**** straight!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> The ford F150 hoods have been aluminum since 1997.


true had a dented one to prove lol.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Problem is they will stop repairing panels and just go to replacing them. They would not repair my dads hood on his f150 back in the day. The reasoning was due to it being aluminum. 

I could not imagine a body shop guy trying to weld aluminum and be good at it either.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> 700 lb weight loss is a huge reduction!


Think of what that would do to 0-60, and 1/4 mile times much less braking distance!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

yup hood wasnt cheap to replace.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Meanwhile I still complain about how easily my '08 gets shoved around with a trailer. Definitely won't be buying one of their slim-fast 150s because when I buy a truck, I use it as a truck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Longshot270 said:


> Meanwhile I still complain about how easily my '08 gets shoved around with a trailer. Definitely won't be buying one of their slim-fast 150s because when I buy a truck, I use it as a truck.


Your 08 gets shoved around because of the suspension and the tires, which is softer on a half ton to give a smooth ride. Either that or your trailer wieht isn't balanced properly on the tongue.

What are you towing?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

A little box trailer with probably less than 2K#s worth of firewood, tree stands, tools, etc. The trailer was balanced enough that we could unhook it from the truck and push it around, it just the soft suspension. I bought the truck to use it as a truck, I don't need it to ride like a caddy. The engine has plenty of power to get things like my 26 foot travel trailer moving, but gets pulled around on turns and stops...definitely does not have the handling of my dad's 3/4 ton.

I'll also add that the truck doesn't get traction on anything but dry streets. I've drifted every stop light in San Marcos by accident because the truck doesn't have enough of the weight over the back. Trimming off 700 pounds total will mean at least 200 less over the rear axle. Couple that with the 6 speed tranny the new ones will have with a very low gear in first and traction control will be a must.

If they want to improve fuel economy, they should start by reducing the body size overall. My truck makes my dad's F250 look like a little Ranger.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

try better tires.


----------

